

Despite dangers, synthetic marijuana use goes sky-high - edw519
http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/10/22/v-fullstory/1885944/despite-dangers-synthetic-marijuana.html

======
eof
Well of course its use goes sky-high. After years of looking at those fake-
buds for mail order in high-times since you were 13, when some fake weed
actually works, of course its use blows up.

I wonder how dangerous the stuff really is, and how much of the danger is
actually from the chemical (JWH-018) rather than the incense it's put on.

I have smoked some variation of the stuff, and it definitely gets you high.
It's distinguishable from THC, but barely. Mostly the effects go away quicker,
and it has a very sativa-like feel, at least the stuff I smoked did.

Going rates that I've seen are actually higher than what the article states,
around the same price/g good ganja. Thus, the market is really people who
can't get connections to ganja, and moreso people who undergo drug testing.

